# I need High Rez pics of your coral!!!



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

HI!! I'm looking for high resolution images of your coral. If you have any please send them to [email protected]. Please include information about the coral along with the images.

Really want Acro but send whatever you have!!

Thanks!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

WHat do you need them for?Im sure many will be willing to share but I think telling what you plan to do with them would be a good idea.


----------



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

Very true, I won't do anything without their consent. I'm going to illustrate information online with them...if they give me their permission of course.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i will post them here but i will not send them to an email i do not know.. sorry

Rick


----------

